

Ask HN: What TLD should I get to avoid U.S. tampering? - nolazerskills

Im currently confused on what kind of domain I should get and from where. I want to avoid tampering&#x2F;ceizing from the U.S. at all costs. Do you guys have any suggestions on where I should get my domain? or what domains the U.S. don&#x27;t have any jurisdiction or rights over?
======
minopret
You can't avoid it "at all costs". You're going to have to delineate your
acceptable risks, conversely your threat model. That's a game-like activity
played by your business analyst (you) and your security analyst (possibly also
you). Here's the security analyst's next move:

Wikipedia "DNS root zone" reminds us that "The US Department of Commerce NTIA
exercises the ultimate authority over the DNS root zone of the Internet." And
all electronic computer equipment is in the economic sphere that includes as a
huge part the U.S.

Your move, business analyst.

------
smartwater
Sweden is good for copyright, but they could extradite you to the US for just
about anything else, especially any form of financial crime. And if you're a
US citizen, the TLD of your domain name doesn't matter at all. You would have
to leave the country and give up your citizenship for it to matter.

My sugguestion is to not end up in prison like the founder of ThePirateBay.

------
Mankhool
Switzerland (.ch)

